# KR 850 vs KR900



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Does anybody know what (if any) the difference is between KR850 and KR900? They seem identical.
Visually comparing, I see no differences. Unfortunately, it didn't have a manual. If anyone has a copy or can scan theirs, it would be much apriciated.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

MKEtc.com said:


> Does anybody know what (if any) the difference is between KR850 and KR900? They seem identical.
> Visually comparing, I see no differences. Unfortunately, it didn't have a manual. If anyone has a copy or can scan theirs, it would be much apriciated.


I believe they are the same, different number for different countries, the 900 was for the US I think.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Both were readily available in the US. Guessing it was a marketing gimick but without manual, hard to compare the two. Most seem to 'think' they were the same. Kinda like the suttle differences in Garter carriage models I guess after the initial 88 was released. Little difference in function as models changed but changed power cord, no more Punch Cards, etc. Latest model 'must' be better?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's where you can download a free manual for the KR850 ... Not finding the other one....
http://app.box.com/shared/3g5d0rq9q7/1/73553243/657776629/1


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Tallie
I have both digital and original manuals for KR850. Have looked many times online for KH900 in the past with no success. Hopefully someone who has it will make the effort to scan it and share. Seem to be quite a few KR900s coming out of the woodwork lately.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

The knitking version of the Brother KR850 is called RK900. I don't think there is a separate Brother KR900. Instruction manuals for the Knitking RK900 and Brother KR850 are identical, just different color on the front.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

I've seen the Knitking RK900 quite a bit. I recently got a lot of MK parts and it had a Ribber/carrriage clearly maeked Brother KH900E. 

Was talking with Harold of Knitknack shop in Indiana just before about an order and asked him the question. His response was interesting.

"There is no difference between the 850 & 900. Knitking uses the numbers 900 and Brother did for a little while and then went back to 850. "

Never heard of a company going back a model number.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Knitking sold Brother machines under their own label. They renamed the 850 ribber as 900 to make them seem more up to date to match with the 900 series knitting machines (910, 930, 940, 970, etc.). 

It was purely marketing, and the 850/900 ribber is exactly the same except for labeling. The Brother 850 ribber was the last one produced.


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

I have the kr900 and it is the same as is the manual.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

It might be that the difference is the lili buttons. It was my understanding that the 900 had the lili buttons and the 850 didn't.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

My 850 ribber will fit both my Brother 890 and my KnitKing CompuKnit III (same as Brother 930).
Marge


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

30Knitter said:


> It might be that the difference is the lili buttons. It was my understanding that the 900 had the lili buttons and the 850 didn't.


850 has lili buttons, it is the 830 that didn't. The kr850 fits all the 800 and 900 series machines. Mine are used on a 970 and an 891.


----------



## Alfredo_Orchard (Jan 20, 2017)

I am in need of a "Connecting Arm Assembly" for the Knitking RK900. I can only find this item for the Brother KR850. So, if I order the connecting arm assembly for the KR850 can I be assured that it will in fact fit perfectly on the RK900? If so, I will go ahead and purchase the item for the RK850. Please confirm if you know the answer. Thanks!!


----------

